# "Keep The Revolution Smokin"



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

Two big fights on the horizon:

Legislation is about to be railroaded thru to tax internet sales across the board. With more and more states considering the complete ban of online tobacco shipment sales.

Secondly Daniel E. Smith, President of the Cancer Action Network an arm of the American Cancer Society, announced this week they're going to spend 3 million dollars in May, June & July to lobby Congress for another round of SCHIP tax increases on tobacco. So it may take till next year to increase taxes again, but enough is enough and we need help. Our lives can't revolve around only us fighting, we need more supporters.

My company started to keep everyone informed about whats going on in B&M's and realized they won't be here much longer if we don't get in the fight.

So we started organizing the National Cigar & Pipe Appreciation Day on 6/6/09! It's all about fellowship and fun, but it sure can't hurt to do several things on this day.

One take as many pictures as possible, showing the fellowship. Make signs, hold them up. We want to post these on Flickr to help rally more support for our fight. One picture gets hundreds of views imagine 10,000 pictures.

Second take your video cameras, and take quick snippets of people at the events speaking out. Make a video post it to You Tube, MySpace, Google, Flickr anywhere you can post video. Get more people excited to react.

We truly appreciate your help. You can also send us what you get at
[email protected]
We're going to try and blanket the internet to rally more supportive action!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Great Post and we need everyone to get involved in some way shape or form.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

:bump:

and also I visited your web site last night,


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

GlockG23 said:


> :bump:
> 
> and also I visited your web site last night,


 Thanks, Fire it up and tell everyone you know!


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

BMT said:


> Thanks, Fire it up and tell everyone you know!


I seriously hope Texas is the first state to secede. These socialist clowns in DC need the wakeup call.


----------



## Depa (Oct 16, 2009)

Stinkdyr said:


> I seriously hope Texas is the first state to secede. These socialist clowns in DC need the wakeup call.


Finally, someone else said it!

Gotta' love how they teach children in school nowadays-
Smoking will ruin your life- teenage sex is okay

This is what is known as 'progress'!


----------



## dawglair (Oct 26, 2009)

viva la smokelucion!


----------

